# New blue & red cross



## tyjohnko (Mar 21, 2013)

My new Blue & red cross coming next week.


----------



## psychocircus91 (Mar 21, 2013)

So it's a purple? lol. nice looking tegu.


----------



## tyjohnko (Mar 21, 2013)

psychocircus91 said:


> So it's a purple? lol. nice looking tegu.



BLUE CROSS RED = PURPLE ?


----------



## Steven. (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: RE: New blue & red cross*



psychocircus91 said:


> So it's a purple? lol. nice looking tegu.



Lol nice..

sent from my phone to your eyes


----------



## psychocircus91 (Mar 21, 2013)

tyjohnko said:


> psychocircus91 said:
> 
> 
> > So it's a purple? lol. nice looking tegu.
> ...



in the color world, probably not in the tegu world.


----------



## jondancer (Mar 21, 2013)

Looks like its got more blue look to it.


----------



## Bagnara16 (Mar 22, 2013)

who r u getting it from. i thought underground reptile was the only people that bred those and they just came out...make sure its real and not a scam. it looks like normal blue to me


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 22, 2013)

_ Welcime to the site  and congrats on the new gu. I would get proof of the breeding if you haven‘t already, since people are not always truthful. But it is a very nice tegu either way. I like the contrast between the high white pattern and black bar.

@ Bagnara16 red blue crosses have been around for quite a few years now and underground is not the only place that breeds them. _


----------



## chelvis (Mar 22, 2013)

Quite a few people have crossed blues and reds. In the past this was more common then full blues. Underground are the only ones who have taken and bluexred cross and breed it back to a blue and got some albinos.


----------



## tyjohnko (Mar 26, 2013)

He is here , big fat , beautiful , and kinda calm so far ,

i got him from ZT reptile , he was a hold back from august 2012 clutch

i hope i won't mess things up and keep him tamed like this.


----------



## psychocircus91 (Mar 26, 2013)

Cool. do you know if he was put into brumation? I got my tegu a week ago and was very slow and calm the first few days. Now he is still docile, but also more squirmy and uneasy when being held.


----------



## Dubya (Mar 27, 2013)

I think Varnyard's All American Tegus are red x blues.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 27, 2013)

The all Americans are 1/2 extreme 1/4 blue and 1/4 red


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 27, 2013)

Blue x red have been around for years, as stated, I think UG just decided to call the one a purple tiger.


----------



## psychocircus91 (Mar 27, 2013)

laurarfl said:


> Blue x red have been around for years, as stated, I think UG just decided to call the one a purple tiger.



oh man, i was kidding about the purple thing.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Mar 27, 2013)

laurarfl said:


> Blue x red have been around for years, as stated, I think UG just decided to call the one a purple tiger.



The "purple tiger" isn't an ordinary red x blue. It is an albino red x blue cross. So it's a little cooler but the name is all marketing.


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 28, 2013)

Exactly


But I think it is a red x albino blue. I don't think UG has an albino red, do they?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Mar 28, 2013)

laurarfl said:


> Exactly
> 
> 
> But I think it is a red x albino blue. I don't think UG has an albino red, do they?





No, you're right. I just put red before blue, didn't mean it was from an albino red - don't think they have one.


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 29, 2013)

Jon from albinos unlimited is the only one I know of that has albino reds. They are HOT!


----------



## krazyeyez (May 7, 2013)

Both of mine are red x blue crosses, with high contrast white. My male shows a lot of red, but my female only has little red speckles and belly shading that didn't show until about a year and a half. Keep in mind varnyard breeds an "all American" that shows lavendar tinge images of blue


----------



## Will Finaldi (Jul 23, 2013)

I got a red and black and white mix I never heard something like that


----------



## Steven K. (Jun 14, 2014)

This is pretty late, but the Purple tiger isn't just a normal albino it's a "paradox", neither an albino or a normal. It is sort of like a half albino or more a 2/3 albino. It's called purple because it has really lavender almost purple stripes compared to a regular albino. Similar if not the same as a t+ albino. And they are one AWESOME lizard if you haven't seen them. Check em out.


----------



## Deac77 (Jun 14, 2014)

Steven K. said:


> This is pretty late, but the Purple tiger isn't just a normal albino it's a "paradox", neither an albino or a normal. It is sort of like a half albino or more a 2/3 albino. It's called purple because it has really lavender almost purple stripes compared to a regular albino. Similar if not the same as a t+ albino. And they are one AWESOME lizard if you haven't seen them. Check em out.




Sadly Steven I don't think the paradox survived there have been 0 updates for a long while. UR said they had trouble with the clutchs incubation temps so idk if that had anything to do with it


----------



## Steven K. (Jun 24, 2014)

well it survived long enough to put it outside in their outdoor large enclosures. They posted a video of it and it was almost 3 feet long I'd say. Lots of the purple color started to fade it seemed though.


----------



## Deac77 (Jun 24, 2014)

Steven K. said:


> well it survived long enough to put it outside in their outdoor large enclosures. They posted a video of it and it was almost 3 feet long I'd say. Lots of the purple color started to fade it seemed though.



Not the paradoxes but the others have yes


----------

